# FR: their pointy chins



## painauchocolat

Hello! I'm confused about "leur" and "leurs" in this sentence:

The young bucks were light and elegant in figure, with their pointed chins.

Because you can only have ONE chin, do I put it in the singular, like this:

 Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante* avec* leur menton pointu?


Merci!


----------



## Shakjlz

Je dirais: "les jeunes hommes avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec leurs mentons pointus"

"leur" est invariable si il est suivi d'un verbe : "Je leur donne à manger"
"leur" s'accorde avec le nom : "Leurs amis vont arriver"
"leurs" précédé de "les", s'accorde: "Ils ont reconnu les leurs."
"leur" n'a pas de féminin (donc il est impossible de voir "leure")



ps: j'ai changé les "jeunes mâles" par les "jeunes hommes" car le terme mâle ou femelle est plus couramment  associé aux animaux en français.


----------



## painauchocolat

Ah, merci! En fait, c'est un animal, a buck, alors je pourrais garder mâles?


----------



## Momerath

I learned at school, as painauchocolat may have done, that it was correct to say "tout le monde a ouvert *son* parapluie", since they only had one each. Did Whitmarsh get it wrong? And why should the _figure _of the young men be singular but not the _menton_?


----------



## painauchocolat

Same, I learnt "chacun a sa propre vie", etc, which is, I think, why I'm confused...!


----------



## Horek

I concur with chocolatine (= painauchocolat), i would have say : 
_
 avec leur menton pointu_

(we only have one chin one each).

But "figure" (in french) means "face" (in english).

In this sentence i would say : 

_Les jeunes mâles avaient une *silhouette* fine et élégante avec leur menton pointu._


----------



## enoo

"Tout le monde" = singular. ("Tout le monde *a* ...", and not "Tout le monde *ont* ...")
"Chacun" = singular, too. 

But "les jeunes mâles" is clearly plural, hence the "... avai*ent* (...) leur*s* menton*s*".


----------



## Shakjlz

painauchocolat said:


> Ah, merci! En fait, c'est un animal, a buck, alors je pourrais garder mâles?



Looool!
My bad… donc, oui bien sûr, tu pourras garder mâles.  

-----

"tout le monde a ouvert son parapluie" 
Mais ce n'est pas la même règle 



> And why should the figure of the young men be singular but not the menton?



It's hard to explain, but I'll try!

"*The young bucks* were light and elegant in figure, with their pointed chins."
"Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec leurs mentons pointus"

"light and elegant in figure" in french : "une figure fine et élégante"
"figure" is a female noun so you have to make the noun agree with the adjectives

"with their pointed chins"
can be translated in 2 ways:
-"avec le menton pointu" if you make the noun agree with the other noun
or
-"avec leurs mentons pointus" if you make the noun agree with *the subject *(don't know if I am using the right word)

In this case, the second translation seems more appropriated

Edit: en retard lol


----------



## painauchocolat

OK, so but it wouldn't be "les gens ont leurs vies   à vivre", would it? That's singular, so would it not be "leur vie  à vivre"?


----------



## Shakjlz

edit: I said a mistake!!!

It is "les gens ont leur vie à vivre" because there is only one life!
As I said and as you did understand, "leur" agree with "vie". But in french, we consider that it can only have one life by person so "vie" must be singular.

hope you get it, because it's harde to explain


----------



## painauchocolat

C'est trop compliqué, je te jure! Alors, pour "menton", je pourrais le garder en singulier ou pluriel, c'est ca?!


----------



## Shakjlz

Je veux bien te croire! Le Français, est très dur. Je suis né et j'ai toujours vécu en France, pourtant j'ai parfois des hésitations quand à son écriture.

---

I'll try to explain it easily because I realised that its easier than what I said before…

"their" in english is possessive
in french you translate it with "leur" ou "leurs"

if you want to translate this possession you must use "leur/leurs"
so it is "Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec leurs mentons pointus" (this is the right translation if you want to be as close as you can to the english sentence)

BUT in French, in this case. The possession could not be used. (it doesn't change the meaning at all)
So, you would say "Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec un/le menton pointu"
Here you make the noun "menton" agree with the subject which is "une figure" and not "les jeunes mâles"


----------



## Momerath

Would the point be clearer if you changed the word order: "Les jeunes mâles *avec leurs mentons pointus* avaient une figure fine et élégante" (if menton is a feature of the jeunes mâles) ?

You could then rearrange the word order without changing the agreements: "Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec leurs mentons pointus".

But if "mentons pointus" refers to face, 
"Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante, avec un/le menton pointu".

But I have to say that I don’t understand the English sentence: "The young bucks were light and elegant in figure, with their pointed chins". 

It seems to me that figure means "silhouette", in which case I don't see what their pointy chins have to do with their light elegant figures.


----------



## Mauricet

painauchocolat said:


> Hello! I'm confused about "leur" and "leurs" in this sentence:
> 
> The young bucks were light and elegant in figure, with their pointed chins.
> 
> Because you can only have ONE chin, do I put it in the singular, like this:
> 
> Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure fine et élégante*, avec* leur menton pointu?


Ou _avec leurs mentons pointus_  si vous préférez. Les deux sont corrects, le premier parce que chaque mâle a un seul menton, le dernier parce qu'il y a plusieurs mâles ayant chacun un menton, mais au risque de laisser croire qu'ils en ont plusieurs ! Ce n'est pas si compliqué que les explications de Shakjlz  Au total le singulier est préférable : moins ambigu.


----------



## itka

La question reste insoluble parce que la phrase n'est pas correcte.
On ne peut pas dire "avec leur(s) menton(s) pointu(s)" ni au singulier, ni au pluriel. Ils ne faisaient rien _avec_ leurs mentons.

A la rigueur : "Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure élégante au menton pointu"... ce qui reste un peu bizarre. On se demande si ce sont des clones, tous pareils... 
Le pluriel ne résout pas vraiment la question : "Les jeunes mâles avaient des figures élégantes aux mentons pointus"... décidément... tous les mêmes mentons pointus ?


----------



## Mauricet

Itka : c'est bien pourquoi j'ai remis la virgule de la phrase anglaise : _Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure élégante, avec leur(s) menton(s) pointu(s)_   La tour Eiffel a fière allure, _avec_ sa pointe effilée  (Elle ne fait rien _avec_ non plus).


----------



## wildeline

painauchocolat said:


> Ah, merci! En fait, c'est un animal, a buck, alors je pourrais garder mâles?




Une question me traverse l'esprit, sans rapport la question du singulier/pluriel de leur/leurs :
s'il s'agit d'animaux, peut-on parler de figure ?
Je dirais plus facilement de tête.


----------



## Jet Lewis

Je dirais même "gueule" au lieu de "figure".

Pour Itka, "avec", dans ce cas-ci, signifie "grâce à" ou "à cause de".


----------



## Momerath

Yes  but the original sentence wa in English and was to be translated into French, unless I'm very much mistaken (as I frequently am), and so _figure_ (in the original English sentence) doesn't mean _figure, __tête _or_ gueule _but_ silhouhette._


----------



## wildeline

Momerath said:


> Yes  but the original sentence wa in English and was to be translated into French, unless I'm very much mistaken (as I frequently am), and so _figure_ (in the original English sentence) doesn't mean _figure, __tête _or_ gueule _but_ silhouhette._



Très juste ! 
après 15 posts, on oublie la phrase d'origine.


----------



## itka

Désolée, j'avais perdu de vue la phrase anglaise. 





> The young bucks were light and elegant in figure, with their pointed chins.


D'accord avec Momerath, il ne s'agit pas de figures ni de gueules mais bien de silhouettes, d'apparences...


> c'est bien pourquoi j'ai remis la virgule de la phrase anglaise : _Les jeunes mâles avaient une figure élégante, avec leur(s) menton(s) pointu(s)_


 Tu as raison, Mauricet, la virgule change tout.


> Pour Itka, "avec", dans ce cas-ci, signifie "grâce à" ou "à cause de".


 Merci, mais j'avais compris le sens !  
Justement. "avec" ne signifie pas "grâce à" ni "à cause de" ici... simplement "avec".

C'est pourquoi je traduirais cette phrase sans mettre de préposition du tout. "des mentons pointus" est un complément d'objet direct de "avaient". Comme l'a fait remarquer Momerath, il n'y a pas de rapport entre les silhouettes et la forme des mentons !
_Ils avaient des silhouettes fines et élégantes, des mentons pointus, des pattes minces, des yeux de biche, etc._


----------



## Chimel

painauchocolat said:


> C'est trop compliqué, je te jure! Alors, pour "menton", je pourrais le garder en singulier ou pluriel, c'est ca?!


Pour en revenir à l'accord de _leur_ comme adjectif possessif... En fait, ce n'est pas compliqué, Painauchocolat, c'est même très simple si tu l'apprends comme j'ai pu le faire à l'âge de 10 ans grâce à mon instituteur:

- Elles vont au marché avec _leur panier_ : il y avait un dessin avec deux femmes qui portaient un seul panier (chacune tenait une poignée du même grand panier). Singulier obligatoire - c'est logique.

- Elles vont au marché avec _leurs _paniers : sur le dessin, chaque femme tenait plusieurs petits paniers (c'est assez rare, mais soit...). Pluriel obligatoire - c'est logique aussi.

- Elles vont au marché avec _leur(s) panier(s_): on voyait *plusieurs* femmes qui portaient chacune *un seul* panier. On a le choix entre le singulier et le pluriel ! Dans certains cas, il est plus logique - ou plus expressif - de choisir l'un ou l'autre, mais ce n'est jamais une faute.


----------

